# Component Transfer Questions Reserves to Regular Force



## ca01andrew (2 Apr 2020)

Is there a general email I can contact right now regarding my CT application process to find out who is handling my CT right now, I just emailed my CT clerk and she responded saying she has pushed my file to the next stage and is now being handled by a CT Broker and will contact me once a position is available. I have been waiting 12 months now as of today and I am trying to transfer from reserved armoured to regular force armoured for RCD. I've been told they are trying to recruit more people but it's been a whole year now and it dosent look like il be getting in any time soon. Does anyone also know also if any of them are working right now during this pandemic? Or do they not count as essential workers or since recruiting has been down do you think they would likely accept CTs quicker now?


----------



## da1root (23 Apr 2020)

Good Day,

The CT shop is in Ottawa - as such pers must follow the direction of the Ontario Premier.  Non essential workers are not to be going to work.  Some individuals do have access to the DWAN from home (through VPN); however for those that do the access is generally limited to 1 hour/day for most.  You can reach out to your CT Clerk to ask who the broker is.

This is not a professional opinion - just one from experience; normally CT Brokers reach out to individuals when they're assigned so that you know who your broker is.  If I were you I'd reach out to find out who my broker is.  You can ask how many internal positions are there for your CT occupation and where you sit on the list.

One thing people don't realize is that internal numbers (CT's/OT's) and external numbers (off the street) are separate from each other.


----------

